#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Πυροπροστασία σε αλλαγή δραστηριότητας

## paris.e

Θα ήθελα τι βοήθειά σας σε μία απορία μου!!

Πρόκειται για αδεια λειτουργιας Κ.Υ.Ε. Το κατάστημα αυτή τη στιγμή δουλεύει κανονικά και είναι "αμιγες πρατήριο ειδων ζαχαροπλαστειου με παρασκευαστηριο" και θα το κάνουμε "αναψυκτηριο με παρασκευαστηριο ΚΑΙ τραπεζοκαθισματα". Η οικοδομή είναι χτισμένη πριν το 88'. Η πυροπροστασία, μου ζήτησε για το πιστοποιητικό:
1.Αίτηση
2.Μελέτη [ενεργητική (3η διαταξη/81)] και κατοψη, εις διπλούν και
3.Εξουσιοδότηση
Επίσης μου είπαν πως όταν εγκριθεί η μελέτη θα κάνουν και μία αυτοψία. 

Το ερώτημα μου είναι το εξής, με παθητική τι γίνεται? Δεν μου είπαν τιποτα γι'αυτό. Θα χρειαστεί? Η πυροπροστασία έχει φάκελο του μαγαζιού από το 2001 που λειτουργεί. Όπως επίσης είχαμε κάνει μεταβίβαση της επιχείρησης τον Νοεμβρη του 2012 σε νέο πρόσωπο (με απλή υπέυθυνη δήλωση ιδιοκτήτη και μηχανικου, τιποτα άλλο)

----------


## Xάρης

Προχώρα με ό,τι σου ζήτησαν και άσε την παθητική στην άκρη.

Για όλη τη σχετική με θέματα πυρασφάλειας νομοθεσία, δες *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## paris.e

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου, όπως και για την παραπομπή σου !!

 Έχεις την καλοσύνη να γίνεις πιο κατατοπιστικός......?

----------

spapako

----------


## Xάρης

Αναλυτικός σε τι;
Σου ζήτησαν από την πυροσβεστική τρία πράγματα (αίτηση, μελέτη ενεργητικής και εξουσιοδότηση). Τους τα πηγαίνεις, αυτά που σου ζήτησαν και μόνο και προχωράς.
Σου ζήτησε κανείς παθητική; Όχι. Συνεπώς, δεν ασχολείσαι!

Στη νομοθεσία (δεν θυμάμαι πού), πρέπει να αναφέρει ότι σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις δεν γίνεται εκ των υστέρων μελέτη παθητικής πυροπροστασίας.

----------

